# IVF - Low oestrogen



## birdynum (Sep 26, 2003)

Hi, I hope someone can enlighten me following my meeting with my consultant today. I abandoned my first IVF earlier this month due to poor response, 5 follies only 2/3 of decent size. Today the consultant said not to get my hopes up for a better response and maybe we should consider waiting for egg donor. This is something we had not even thought about. He also said that oestrogen levels on my day 10 scan were very low, 3000 whereas they prefer 10-15000. Sorry, I'm waffling but I feel totally confused and all over the place. 

Basically my question is why is the oestrogen level so crucial and why could I have so low oestrogen levels and is there anything I can do to improve this? 

Also the hosp has agreed to switch me from Menopur to Gonal F, will this make any difference?

Sorry this is a bit all over the place but I'm feeling a bit shellshocked.

Thanks

Deb x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Deb

I will have to get back to you on this one as i am not up on Oestrogen levels.

mel


----------



## Mipps (Jul 31, 2003)

Dear Deb

Only just seen your post. I am not the nurse!! but I do know what it is like to wonder if what happened to you is "normal", so I've given you my cycles for example . Bear in mind we all respond very differently and I'm not sure there is such a thing as normal:

2003
1st ISCI on menopur (225 iu increased to 375 iu), 4 follies, 5 eggs. Consultant wanted to cancel I wanted to continue - 3 fertilised, 2 put back, -ve.
2nd ICSI on menopur (375 iu), 5 follies, 2 eggs. 1 fertilised & put back -ve.
3rd ICSI on merional (450iu), 5 follies, 4 eggs, 1 fertilised & put back +ve but followed by early miscarriage.
4th ICSI Jan/Feb 2004 600 iu merional proposed!

On my last cycle it was the first time E2 levels were tested: my day 8 result was 760, day10 result was 2000 and day 14 was 5000 and I was informed that these results were OK. I asked what these levels indicated and was told that they were an indication of the presence and development of eggs. A low number of follicles has an associated relatively low E2 level. I was told the level was normal for the number and devlopment of follies seen. I feel satisfied with this as 4 mature eggs from 5 follies seems a reasonable result - I will never produce buckets of eggs as I appear to be very resistant to the stimulating drugs despite a normal FSH level of around 7. Maybe this needs looking into? I did bring this up at my last review meeting.

I moved clinic for my 3rd cycle and was monitored more closely towards the end of my cycle as I had few follicles they wanted to ensure good maturity in as many follies as possible. I also had ec done under a sort of general anaesthetic (I was completely asleep) so they could root around and make sure they found every egg possible - my previous e.c. under sedation was very painful and I became v. distressed during it and I believe (of course the clinic don't!!) it was halted early due to the state I was in hence the unexpected poor result.

Although my new clinic have stated I have resistant ovaries! they have not mentioned donor eggs and they are willing to try me on a higher dose next time - in fact so high I haven't seen any one else on that dose yet...in fact so so high, I feel almost embarrassed to admit it incase I'm mistaken for an elephant!

If anyone reading this was a persistently low responder and then improved due to a change in drugs/regime/man (only joking!), I'd be really interested to hear about your cycle.

So, don't give up hope. Write down all your questions before a meeting so you don't forget anything. Don't be embarrased about asking any questions however trivial you think they are. You will "perform" your best when you are relaxed and feel you understand what is happening to your body during IVF - I certainly did. 

I hope someone responds with more technical info for you, I am only relaying what I have been told. Sorry to waffle, I find it helps occasionaly to inflict your experiences on others!!

Good luck for the new year, we may even become cycle buddies.

(Sorry jeanette and mel for respnding in your area!!)

Mipps


----------

